# My #1 favorite symphony at this moment is .....



## lostid

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3










Does anyone share the same with me?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Shucks, I can't do that. Bruckner wrote too many.


----------



## violadude

lostid said:


> Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3


Why? /.............


----------



## Vaneyes

lostid, good album. I rate it a CPR (Certified Perfect Recording).

Mahler 3 for me. :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I love that symphony. It was my favourite symphony from about 2007 to 2012. 
In the latter half of 2012 my favourite was Mahler 7. 
Now it is Mendelssohn 5!!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Manxfeeder said:


> Bruckner wrote too many.


I agree! Just no. 9 will do, all the rest are rather tedious.


----------



## starthrower

Sallinen no.8


----------



## daveh

I'll go all cliche and pick a Mozart symphony... it's still gotta be Mozart No. 29 for me.


----------



## neoshredder

Mozart #30 ftw.


----------



## KenOC

lostid said:


> Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3


I think the Organ Symphony is fine. I really like the organ bits. But you have to wade through the boring parts first, and when it comes you can only think about movies with pigs...


----------



## techniquest

I don't find any boring parts of the S-S 3rd 
My favourite symphony will always be Mahler 2, but at the moment I'm really into Rachmaninov 1


----------



## ptr

I listen to CSS "three" a couple of times every year, not Chung very often, Latry/Esenbach (Ondine), Duruflé/Cluytens (Testament/HMV) are my favourites of this Symphony.

My favourite (orchestral) Symphony of the moment is Michael Tippett's Fourth with the BBC Symphony Orchestra conducted by himself on a CD that was originally released by BBC Music Magazine.










/ptr


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

KenOC said:


> I think the Organ Symphony is fine. I really like the organ bits. But you have to wade through the boring parts first, and when it comes you can only think about movies with pigs...


LOL Nigel Westlake's reworking of the melody is awesome though!


----------



## Art Rock

Excellent symphony, top10 symphonies material for me. My #1 depends on whether you call Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde a symphony or not. If not, Schubert 8 ahead of Bruckner 9, Mahler 4 and Gorecki 3.


----------



## Sonata

It's a Mahler one, but I couldn't pick between 2,3, or 4  (I've not yet listened to 5 or beyond)


----------



## Bone

Brahms 4 Kleiber. Seems at least once I month I listen to it twice thru.


----------



## Olias

My favorite is whichever one I'm getting paid to play.


----------



## Xaltotun

At this very instant: Berlioz' _Grande Symphonie Funebre et Triomphale_


----------



## tankership

At this exact time Glauzunov's 1st. Been listening to all his symphony's lately and wonder why they are rarely performed, at least here in the Boston area. 

While I do like Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3, I have to confess that like most listeners I'm really just waiting for the final movement! I've seen it in concert a few times and will attend another performance of it this march.


----------



## neoshredder

Changed my mind. Mendelssohn's 5th is now my favorite.


----------



## Novelette

neoshredder said:


> Changed my mind. Mendelssohn's 5th is now my favorite.


It's an incredible symphony, although I don't much care for the second movement. I don't dislike it by any means, but I'm too eager to skip to the rest of the symphony.


----------



## neoshredder

The first movement is very emotional imo. The second movement is definitely more light-hearted which I enjoy as well. Just overall the most interesting Symphony and his masterpiece imo. Though I like 3 and 4 as well.


----------



## Novelette

Agreed! Mendelssohn was a remarkable composer.

There's still a prejudice against his music, most especially by those who have never even seriously listened to it [something I find absurd]. Oh well, we can enjoy his unique genius regardless of what other people think of it.


----------



## lostid

Well now it's shifted to Mendelssohn's #3 as we speak.


----------



## julianoq

At this moment Schubert 9, I can't get enough of it


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Downloaded the score of *Mendelssohn's *_Reformation,_ going to really understand it more now.


----------



## Manxfeeder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Downloaded the score of *Mendelssohn's *_Reformation,_ going to really understand it more now.


I've noticed pieces of the Dresden Amen in the first movement get manipulated throughout the piece. For example, it's flipped upside down in the first three bars of the second movement.


----------



## Manxfeeder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I agree! Just no. 9 will do, all the rest are rather tedious.


Well, maybe they're tedious to you now, but give them time. I hope some day they'll speak to you.


----------



## OboeKnight

composerofavantgarde said:


> i love that symphony. It was my favourite symphony from about 2007 to 2012.
> In the latter half of 2012 my favourite was mahler 7.
> Now it is mendelssohn 5!!! :d


love mendelssohn 5


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Manxfeeder said:


> Well, maybe they're tedious to you now, but give them time. I hope some day they'll speak to you.


I do really like Bruckner by the way, just some of his stuff is a little bit predictable...


----------



## Manxfeeder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I do really like Bruckner by the way, just some of his stuff is a little bit predictable...


I thought you liked him. But I've found that there are unpredictable things going on under the predictable. For example, he has a unique way of layering rhythms. He would have sometimes three, four, or five different rhythms going on at the same time.


----------



## OboeKnight

Novelette said:


> It's an incredible symphony, although I don't much care for the second movement. I don't dislike it by any means, but I'm too eager to skip to the rest of the symphony.


I really love the second movement. Its a nice contrast to the rest of the symphony haha


----------



## Manxfeeder

Novelette said:


> It's an incredible symphony, although I don't much care for the second movement. I don't dislike it by any means, but I'm too eager to skip to the rest of the symphony.


I guess it is quite a contrast from the sturm and drang of the rest of the Reformation Symphony.

Personally, that movement sounds like a country dance in a pastoral setting, away from the religious institution and clerical system which was challenged by the Reformation. Martin Luther appealed to the common man, and this movement sounds to me like the common man rejoicing.


----------



## lostid

Oops it's Rachmaninov Symphony 2 now.


----------



## neoshredder

lostid said:


> Oops it's Rachmaninov Symphony 2 now.


Try Mendelssohn's 5th. Maybe that will be your next favorite.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Manxfeeder said:


> I thought you liked him. But I've found that there are unpredictable things going on under the predictable. For example, he has a unique way of layering rhythms. He would have sometimes three, four, or five different rhythms going on at the same time.


That's true also. Maybe I should bring out my Bruckner scores now.


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That's true also. Maybe I should bring out my Bruckner scores now.


NOOOOOO! lol


----------



## Trout

My favorite symphony at the moment is Bruckner's 8th.



neoshredder said:


> Changed my mind. Mendelssohn's 5th is now my favorite.


Do you always just change your preferences to match CoAG's? I mean first you were advocating Ligeti while bashing other modern composers confused and now you, all of a sudden, like Mendelssohn despite fairly recently stating you do not like him.


----------



## neoshredder

Trout said:


> My favorite symphony at the moment is Bruckner's 8th.
> 
> Do you always just change your preferences to match CoAG's? I mean first you were advocating Ligeti while bashing other modern composers confused and now you, all of a sudden, like Mendelssohn despite fairly recently stating you do not like him.


I've always liked Mendelssohn. I even had my avatar as him until ironically CoAG thought it was a downgrade to go from Vivaldi to Mendelssohn. And I do like some Modern music.  But my preference is between Baroque - Late Romanticism.


----------



## Trout

neoshredder said:


> I've always liked Mendelssohn. I even had my avatar as him until ironically CoAG thought it was a downgrade to go from Vivaldi to Mendelssohn. And I do like some Modern music.  But my preference is between Baroque - Late Romanticism.


Ok, that is fair enough. I had just never really seen you mentioning Mendelssohn's music around here in a positive light until a few days ago. Thank you for clearing that up.

Returning to the topic at hand, some recent favorite symphonies of mine include Rangström's 3rd and Ives's 4th. I have also been enjoying a few of Weinberg's and Bantock's symphonies, e.g. their 5th and the Celtic, respectively.


----------



## davinci

The past two days it's been Brahms 2nd, Giulini/Vienna.


----------



## Weston

Still stuck on Hugo Alfven's Symphony No. 4 with the wordless tenor and soprano parts. On further listening there are great singing violin parts too.


----------



## lostid

neoshredder said:


> Try Mendelssohn's 5th. Maybe that will be your next favorite.


 Thanks for the recommendation and it's getting to the top of the favorite list.


----------



## Feathers

At this moment, Shostakovich 8. Maybe the fact that I'm listening to it right now made me choose it. Or maybe the fact that it's my favorite right now made me listen to it.


----------



## TudorMihai

At the present time my favorite symphony is Mahler's 3rd, although every now and then I would listen to a Shostakovich symphony.


----------



## Alydon

I'm back to Schubert's 4th symphony, _The Tragic,_ which I'm amazed at never really listening too properly until last year. By my own reasoning the 4th is sandwiched inbetween the more popular 3rd & 5th symphonies so I overlooked it to my cost.

After many attempts and resistance I'm going to give Mahler another go and invest in a complete symphony set (which one?) so hopefully will have another favourite symphony soon.


----------



## TudorMihai

Alydon said:


> invest in a complete symphony set (which one?)


I would recommend Gergiev's recordings with the London Symphony Orchestra. They recorded all of Mahler's symphonies except the Tenth and they are worth buying and listening. As for the Tenth, I own a recording made by Robert Olson with the Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra after Wheeler's reconstruction.


----------



## tdc

At the moment Charles Ives no. 3.


----------



## samurai

TudorMihai said:


> I would recommend Gergiev's recordings with the London Symphony Orchestra. They recorded all of Mahler's symphonies except the Tenth and they are worth buying and listening. As for the Tenth, I own a recording made by Robert Olson with the Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra after Wheeler's reconstruction.


If I might also suggest the Bernstein/NY Philharmonic Mahler Cycle on Sony, which also includes the 10th Symphony. I do not think you'll be in the least disappointed.


----------



## KenOC

Right now, Prokofiev's #6. The orchestra sounds a bit ragged, but Rozhdestvensky brings it all home.

Prokofiev got a lot of serious grief for this symphony, a terrible shame.


----------



## Alydon

TudorMihai said:


> I would recommend Gergiev's recordings with the London Symphony Orchestra. They recorded all of Mahler's symphonies except the Tenth and they are worth buying and listening. As for the Tenth, I own a recording made by Robert Olson with the Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra after Wheeler's reconstruction.


Many thanks for recommendation -


----------



## Alydon

samurai said:


> If I might also suggest the Bernstein/NY Philharmonic Mahler Cycle on Sony, which also includes the 10th Symphony. I do not think you'll be in the least disappointed.


Appreciate suggestions on the Mahler symphony front - got some serious listening to do.


----------



## davinci

samurai said:


> If I might also suggest the Bernstein/NY Philharmonic Mahler Cycle on Sony, which also includes the 10th Symphony. I do not think you'll be in the least disappointed.


The Bernstein/NPO 2008 Remaster Box-Set has amazing new sonics and of course Lenny in his prime.


----------



## chalkpie

Can somebody suggest a recording of Mendelssohn 5? Thanks.....never heard it!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Favourite symphony at the moment is *Sibelius's* 7th.


----------



## Tristan

chalkpie said:


> Can somebody suggest a recording of Mendelssohn 5? Thanks.....never heard it!


Abbado is the one I'd recommend: http://www.amazon.com/Mendelssohn-5-Symphonies-7-Overtures/dp/B00005ONMP

OT: Dvorak's Symphony No. 5


----------



## poconoron

Mozart symphony #40 for me.


----------



## Sonata

Anyone who knows me by now knows that the answer to this question will ALWAYS be a Mahler symphony until further notice. So to avoid too much repetition, I will post if I have a specific favorite Mahler at the moment, or post my SECOND favorite symphony at the moment. 

Right now, that 2nd favorite is Haynd's "Farewell Symphony" I like it quite a bit better than I usually like Classical era symphonies.


----------



## Feathers

Since this thread got bumped up, I was going to reply with Shostakovich's 8th, but I realized that I had replied with the same thing a few months ago, despite having changed favourite symphonies numerous times during the past few months. I guess I'm back to that same old favourite again, and it never hurts to show some extra love for Shostakovich 8.


----------



## chrisco97

After listening to various symphonies over the past couple of days, I have come to the conclusion *Beethoven's Sixth* is my favourite. I love how it seems to paint a picture in your head...

It could change though, I have a very indecisive mind. xD


----------



## AClockworkOrange

At present, I would say my favourite symphony is Mahler's Sixth Symphony, though it is in a tie with Mendelssohn's First Symphony.


----------



## deinoslogos

This week I've been hooked to Brahms 3 and 4. Beauteous brooding bliss.


----------



## Op.123

Schumann's 4th.


----------



## North Star

I think I'd go with Sibelius 4th at the moment.


----------



## chalkpie

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Favourite symphony at the moment is *Sibelius's* 7th.


Right on brother!


----------



## chalkpie

North Star said:


> I think I'd go with Sibelius 4th at the moment.


Right on brother!


----------



## Novelette

chrisco97 said:


> After listening to various symphonies over the past couple of days, I have come to the conclusion *Beethoven's Sixth* is my favourite. I love how it seems to paint a picture in your head...
> 
> It could change though, I have a very indecisive mind. xD


Not indecisive! I'm constantly changing my mind about "favorites". It always depends on the moment, "favorite" is a rather protean concept anyway. Or so I tell myself in order to validate and justify my tendency to say that this work is my favorite one on this day, and that work is my favorite one on that day.


----------



## Novelette

AClockworkOrange said:


> At present, I would say my favourite symphony is Mahler's Sixth Symphony, though it is in a tie with Mendelssohn's First Symphony.


That's an interesting choice! Did you ever notice that the fourth movement's opening sounds very much like the opening of hte fourth movement of Mozart's 40th Symphony in G Minor?

It's a great symphony at any rate!


----------



## Skilmarilion

I have been mesmerised by Tchaikovsky's 6th for a fair while now.


----------



## Guest

Dvorak's 9th. And now I have to type something else because it says that was too short.


----------



## jim prideaux

new member-already seem to have got into some kind of minor dispute regarding the merits of Elgar so here are my favourite symphonies.-anything contentious-would welcome comments|

Sibelius 5-discovered by accident when I was a child and it was on the reverse of an lp my father was utilising to force feed me Finlandia -will always be my favourite symphony, and whilst some consider him to be 'vulgar' Sibelius will always be my favourite composer. Not so long ago my son and I ha the good fortune to visit his house Ainola north of Helsinki-I can recommend this to anyone with an interest in the man and has the opportunity.

Brahms 4
Dvorak 8-interestingly am I the only one who detects a sometime snobbish disapproval of the man?
Walton 1-why little consideration of this masterpiece on any 'threads'?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jim prideaux said:


> Sibelius 5-discovered by accident when I was a child and it was on the reverse of an lp my father was utilising to force feed me Finlandia -will always be my favourite symphony, and whilst some consider him to be 'vulgar' *Sibelius will always be my favourite composer.* Not so long ago my son and I ha the good fortune to visit his house Ainola north of Helsinki-I can recommend this to anyone with an interest in the man and has the opportunity.


<3

Hurry up and get the required amount of posts so I can befriend you.


----------



## jim prideaux

on both this thread and others having stated an admiration for Walton I am still getting no reaction-is there little regard for his music now?
there are a number of particular pieces I have identified (Finzi cello concerto) that seem to have little real recognition considering their qualities and I do wonder if classical music has been as much a victim of fashion as any other areas of culture-Sibelius was te most popular composer in USA during 1940's and yet has largely been dismissed in France-equally mention of Bruckner in certain French circles appears to be the equivalent of aesthetic suicide!-omit fashion and replace with 'presumed sensibilities? 
on reflection-what about Barber 1?-and why I ask again does Dvorak appear to be often frowned upon?


----------



## Sonata

Haydn #49. Still grooving on Haydn more than anyone else lately!


----------



## jim prideaux

trying to reach 10 without causing upset-but I do feel the need to dismiss any Tchaikovsky-funny how childhood 'experience 'of the 6th had the completely opposite effect to discovering Sibelius 5 and a lifelong admiration.
listening to Ancerl conducting Dvorak 6th-underrated?


----------



## jim prideaux

just noticed the Morton Feldman quote-I had read this before-I think in Alex Ross ' the rest is noise' and it is remarkably apposite when concerning the contribution of Sibelius-I happen to believe it might also be applicable to many areas of endeavour, not just music


----------



## Mahlerian

jim prideaux said:


> on both this thread and others having stated an admiration for Walton I am still getting no reaction-is there little regard for his music now?


Walton's music isn't played very often outside of the UK, I feel. He is known for a few works (the first symphony and the viola concerto among them) and that's about it. It's an accomplished symphony, to be sure, although it didn't make any overwhelming impression on me personally.



jim prideaux said:


> there are a number of particular pieces I have identified (Finzi cello concerto) that seem to have little real recognition considering their qualities and I do wonder if classical music has been as much a victim of fashion as any other areas of culture-Sibelius was te most popular composer in USA during 1940's and yet has largely been dismissed in France-equally mention of Bruckner in certain French circles appears to be the equivalent of aesthetic suicide!-omit fashion and replace with 'presumed sensibilities?
> on reflection-what about Barber 1?-and why I ask again does Dvorak appear to be often frowned upon?


The Barber symphony is excellent, and all the more so for being composed at such a young age. Very inventive telescoping of the various movements and use of a single theme to generate an entire structure (not unlike your favorite composer's excellent Seventh).

Don't expect immediate responses on an internet forum, though. You may still get replies 12 or 15 hours later, because of differing schedules and time zones.


----------



## jim prideaux

just hit 11 posts-probably got myself into trouble by dismissing Tchaikovsky 6 on another thread-but it quite simply gives me a headache!


----------



## Ondine

Right now KV 38 'Prague'


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ondine said:


> Right now KV 38 'Prague'


KV 38 is actually "Apollo et Hyacinthus"


----------



## Pianoxtreme

Sonata said:


> It's a Mahler one, but I couldn't pick between 2,3, or 4  (I've not yet listened to 5 or beyond)


It's Mahler; it doesn't matter which one. 

I've been listening to Beethoven's 6th a ton. It's one of the most beautiful I've listened to. The music just seems to flow into the sections and the orchestration just seems to fit together very well.


----------



## violadude

Pianoxtreme said:


> It's Mahler; it doesn't matter which one.


Booooooooo....................


----------



## Ondine

Still with Prague. And Linz too.


----------



## MarzipanCat

Borodin's 3rd, such a shame he never completed it, but the two movement are bliss, certainly superior to the much better known 2nd symphony


----------



## TrevBus

This moment, and the next moment and the next and the one before this moment. 

SIBELIUS #2 

A very close 2nd:

Walton #1


----------



## TrevBus

tdc said:


> At the moment Charles Ives no. 3.


Yep, agree w/choice. Give me "camp meeting" evertime over his other 3.


----------



## TrevBus

Mahlerian said:


> Walton's music isn't played very often outside of the UK, I feel. He is known for a few works (the first symphony and the viola concerto among them) and that's about it. It's an accomplished symphony, to be sure, although it didn't make any overwhelming impression on me personally.
> 
> The Barber symphony is excellent, and all the more so for being composed at such a young age. Very inventive telescoping of the various movements and use of a single theme to generate an entire structure (not unlike your favorite composer's excellent Seventh).
> 
> Don't expect immediate responses on an internet forum, though. You may still get replies 12 or 15 hours later, because of differing schedules and time zones.


IMO, Walton Sym.1 is one of the greatest symphonies of the 20th Century. So yes, I listen to Walton's music a great deal and I live in the US.


----------



## Mahlerian

TrevBus said:


> IMO, Walton Sym.1 is one of the greatest symphonies of the 20th Century. So yes, I listen to Walton's music a great deal and I live in the US.


I meant that it doesn't get played much by orchestras. I've heard his music on the radio before and of course it's available on recordings, but it seems rare on orchestra programs. Of course, so are many fine symphonies by American composers.


----------



## TrevBus

Mahlerian said:


> I meant that it doesn't get played much by orchestras. I've heard his music on the radio before and of course it's available on recordings, but it seems rare on orchestra programs. Of course, so are many fine symphonies by American composers.


Understood and you are probably right. So, I guess this makes me one of the very few here in the states to listin to his music(esp. Sym. #1) frequently, because orchrestras wont play him much. Sad.


----------



## Avey

Schubert's Fourth.


Yes, I will say once again, this symphony does not get the recognition it deserves. Amazing work.


Though, in that case, for Schubert's sake, nothing has changed since his day. Sad. Has anyone seen this performed live?


----------



## Selby

Why not a new favorite every day?

Today my favorite symphony is going to be Scriabin - Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 43, "Le Divin Poème" - Muti & Philadelphia. Well, it is also the only symphony I listened to today.

Tomorrow I'm leaning towards something by Roussel.


----------



## Ravndal

Beethoven no 3.

First time I like a Beethoven symphony. Quite the break-trough.


----------



## contra7

At this moment, Prokofiev's 7th in C sharp minor


----------



## DeepR

Mitchell said:


> Why not a new favorite every day?
> 
> Today my favorite symphony is going to be Scriabin - Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 43, "Le Divin Poème" - Muti & Philadelphia. Well, it is also the only symphony I listened to today.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm leaning towards something by Roussel.


Great symphony but for this one I'd definitely pick the Ashkenazy recording. It seems like something went wrong with the dynamics on the Muti recording. It just sounds weak for some reason (however for Scriabin's symphonic poems the Muti recordings are far superior to Ashkenazy IMO).


----------



## Selby

Today I'm sticking with Mahler's 3rd, my current obsession; Rattle conducting.


----------



## Cosmos

I really like that symphony, but for the moment Mahler's 5th is my favorite (though listening patterns may make Bruckner's 9th my favorite next week)


----------



## Selby

I really need to spend more time with Bruckner - I have box set coming to me.


----------



## Bix

At present my favourite symphony is Shostakovich Op. 103: Symphony No. 11 in G minor The Year 1905 (1957) / Petrenko / RLPO


----------



## Yardrax

Beethoven 7.

Nah, actually Beethoven 8.

Or maybe it was Beethoven 4, or should that be 1....

One way or another every time I return to the Beethoven symphony cycle I get something out of it. 8 is the one I'm listening to right now so that's the one I'll pick if forced against a wall.


----------



## TrevBus

Sorry it's still Sibelius's #2. No, wait Walton's #1. Could be Beethoven's #5. Oh bother, Santos's #4. No, I was right, the great Finn's #2.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Dvorak's Eighth for a long time, until overtaken by Brahms' Third about three years ago.


----------



## Merl

Currently Tchaikovsky's 2nd is getting some stick. Different recordings too. Pletnev, Muti and Herbie the Caravan have all had an outing recently.


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich No. 4.


----------



## Rhinotop

Bax: Symphony No. 1
The Celtic landscape, the imponent England: is I breath it in this Vigorous and Powerful atmospheric creation!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Berlioz' _Symphonie Fantastique_... as I've been listening to a number of alternative recordings recently.


----------



## Rhinotop

Bax is as Sibelius but from England. Spring Fire: Faunes, Dryads walk by the hill, in the night.


----------



## Rhinotop

Who is finest? Sibelius? Or, bax?


----------



## scott777

Yardrax said:


> Beethoven 7.
> 
> Nah, actually Beethoven 8.
> 
> Or maybe it was Beethoven 4, or should that be 1....
> 
> One way or another every time I return to the Beethoven symphony cycle I get something out of it. 8 is the one I'm listening to right now so that's the one I'll pick if forced against a wall.


I'll go for the 7th - such intense power, but not very highly rated in general.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Davies no. 8 here  It's on youtube.


----------



## scott777

Merl said:


> Currently Tchaikovsky's 2nd is getting some stick. Different recordings too. Pletnev, Muti and Herbie the Caravan have all had an outing recently.


Try New Philharmonia, Abbado.


----------



## scott777

Rhinotop said:


> Who is finest? Sibelius? Or, bax?


Can't beat Sibelius 2nd.


----------



## scott777

Beethoven symphonies for me are all a bit tricky.

He’s my fave composer, but most symphonies have things I don’t like.

1, 2 & 4 are very good, but just not great.

3 – Not keen on the slow movement.

5 – Maybe.

6 – Too light.

7 – Maybe.

8 – Too light and perhaps short.

9 – Just tooooooo long.


----------

